# Roasting on the Kaffelogic Nano 7



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi All

Here's a quick (as in I shot it quickly 😂) video - excuse the scruffy lock down appearance - promise to shave today honest! This is just to show how easy it is load load a user contributed profile and run a roast etc.

Cheers Phil


----------



## halo (Dec 14, 2016)

Many thanks for that Phil.

Those beans looked very uniform in roast.

How did the coffee turn out taste wise?


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi Halo

They were fine for a natural and on a shortish roast. The idea behind this profile is an extended Maillard phase. I only roasted these yesterday afternoon - I did have a clever dripper of them this morning - which was very drinkable - perhaps not as sweet as I'd like but then that's not what this profile is about.

I have also just roasted a batch on my bigger roaster - so will do a side by side comparison at the weekend.

Cheers Phil


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Thanks for posting the video Phil...that was just pure ASMR 👏

What gram size were those 2 batches ? .....i luuuuuurved all that data at the end, i loved the fact that there's so many variables to be able to alter/play with (i'd welcome that in-depth-video if you did one)....i may be sold :classic_wink:


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Rincewind said:


> Thanks for posting the video Phil...that was just pure ASMR 👏
> 
> What gram size were those 2 batches ? .....i luuuuuurved all that data at the end, i loved the fact that there's so many variables to be able to alter/play with (i'd welcome that in-depth-video if you did one)....i may be sold :classic_wink:


 100g batches - but one can do 120..


----------



## mattpitts74 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi @Beeroclock just wondering how you are getting on with the Nano? Interested to hear your first hand experences and how the coffee has turned out in the cup?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

mattpitts74 said:


> Hi @Beeroclock just wondering how you are getting on with the Nano? Interested to hear your first hand experences and how the coffee has turned out in the cup?


 I actually had some coffee roasted on the Nano 7 by @Beeroclock - it's great! Also, don't forget that Phil is an experienced roaster and definitely knows what he's doing. I never used that roaster, but, if profiles can be shared, and the roaster does a good job in reproducing them (compensating for electricity fluctuations), it's a winner all around. For what I had, I'd happily buy. But don't forget roasting is a steep learning curve - it takes a while to understand and master it.


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks @MediumRoastSteam 😀. @mattpitts74 - I love how easy the Nano 7 is to roast on. Back to back is no problem - no pissing about with gloves etc😉. I'm in the process of learning how to tweak the profiles and this is a learning curve. But as a sample roaster (which I use it for) it's great. I recently sampled coffees from Olam and Indochina and was able to get a good idea of what the coffee's potential were.

I'm hoping to arrange some one to ones with Wayne Burrows - who designed a lot of the core profiles that come with the machine. When I've done this I'd like to do a few tutorial videos.

If you're really interested - I'd be happy to roast some samples for you - just send me a pm. Do you still have your Cormorant?

Cheers Phil


----------



## mattpitts74 (Nov 22, 2012)

Beeroclock said:


> Thanks @MediumRoastSteam 😀. @mattpitts74 - I love how easy the Nano 7 is to roast on. Back to back is no problem - no pissing about with gloves etc😉. I'm in the process of learning how to tweak the profiles and this is a learning curve. But as a sample roaster (which I use it for) it's great. I recently sampled coffees from Olam and Indochina and was able to get a good idea of what the coffee's potential were.
> 
> I'm hoping to arrange some one to ones with Wayne Burrows - who designed a lot of the core profiles that come with the machine. When I've done this I'd like to do a few tutorial videos.
> 
> ...


 Hi @Beeroclock thanks for chiming in 🙂 I still have the Cormorant, which has been great fun and I've learnt so much about roasting over the last few years, and from everyone such as yourself sharing their knowledge. I've always struggled a bit to roast smaller samples on it conistantly so I'm interested in the idea of these smaller roasters and whether they can roast consistantly with less intervsion compared to something like a Cormorant.

There seem to be two serious options at the moment the Nano 7 or the Sandbox, which seems to be similar, any thoughts on how these two compare?

Thanks for the offer of some samples, I'll PM you about this. Cheers Matt


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

mattpitts74 said:


> There seem to be two serious options at the moment the Nano 7 or the Sandbox, which seems to be similar, any thoughts on how these two compare?


 Hi Matt

I think it's pretty obvious which camp I'm in on that one, but in truth I've not used the Sandbox, but I know for a fact that the workflow and subscription model just wouldn't work for me, as well as other issues I've previously mentioned.

Getting meaningful readings below 300g with the stock probe on the Cormorant is tricky, but not impossible.

Cheers Phil


----------

